# Any experience with external fixator on a 15 yr old cat?



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

About 15 years ago, Essie showed up at our home at the end of the school year (about this time) wearing a little bandana. We live way out in the country, so we always assumed some college students drove until they saw a house with kids toys outside and left her.
Anyway, she's been a great cat. Never wanted to come inside (meows horribly and goes to the door) so she stays outside. In the last year or so she has pretty much stayed in the garage, she is deaf and doesn't move around much but she doesn't seem sick.
So, today, when I came home from work, I drove in the garage and I guess she saw the door opening and decided to go out and somehow got under my tire.
I heard her squeal in pain and jumped out and could see her left hind leg was all wobbly. I immediately called my vet (it was just min before he closed) and he said to bring her right in. (When I got there I saw it was his son's birthday and they had a party all set up, so it was really kind of him to see Essie and not tell me to drive 45 min to the emergency vet).
Anyway, he is going to do the surgery and put an external fixator on her tomorrow, as the tibia is broken. I asked if an old cat like her will heal and he said yes, but she will need to wear it for a couple of months.
Does anyone have any experience with this?


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

bumping up-I am pretty scared to think about how I will care for her leg in the fixator...hope someone can tell me about it


----------



## Jax's Mom (Oct 16, 2009)

I'm sorry I know absolutely nothing about it, but i wanted to give you some emotional support anyway. I'm so sorry Essie is hurt,, but glad the vet seems to think she will do just fine. Essie will be in my thoughts...as will you. Hope she is OK with the "fixator".


----------



## BajaOklahoma (Sep 27, 2009)

It's awkward due to the weight and you need to keep the insertion points clean. 
My concern would be you will need to bring her inside for the duration, to keep it clean.

Did you talk about the success rate? If it doesn't work, is amputation going to be required?

Positive thoughts for you both.


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

I wondered about amputation....she is so old. I can hardly think about this.
I wondered how she will get in and out of a litter box?


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

I have no experience with this so no advice.

does your vet know Essie's living situation? I would hope he would take that into account when recommending this.

You may need to get one of the very low litter pans for her to use now. I think I have one in my garage:doh: and would be glad to check for you since it is not being used.


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

coppers-mom said:


> I have no experience with this so no advice.
> 
> does your vet know Essie's living situation? I would hope he would take that into account when recommending this.
> 
> You may need to get one of the very low litter pans for her to use now. I think I have one in my garage:doh: and would be glad to check for you since it is not being used.


Thanks Teresa. I think I will move her to inside while she heals-no chance of any insects and the temperature is controlled. Hopefully she won't be too upset about it, but then she'll not be feeling great so I think she will accept it. She has always been really smart about understanding when we are doing things for her. 
I bought this thing that is supposed to store sweaters and go under your bed, it is much lower than a litter box, and very much wider. I have had that for her for some time.


----------



## tedatac1 (Aug 15, 2010)

I don't know anything about the "fixator", but my grandparents had a cat (Tiger) whose hind left was amputated (got caught in a lawn mower). I don't know how old Tiger was, since he was originally a stray, but I know was at least 10. He adjusted fine to his 3 legs, no issues with a litter box or stairs. All their cats were both inside/outside cats, and the main way they got in or out was though the dining room window. Outside they climbed a ladder to get to the window, which never affected Tiger!


----------

